# Hi-Power Mec-Gar mags?????



## mtb45 (Oct 18, 2013)

Nobody has them?!?! Rather frustrating.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I got mine before the idiot buy-everything-in-sight craze started. They work just fine in HiPowers.


----------



## genstab (May 24, 2012)

mtb45 said:


> Nobody has them?!?! Rather frustrating.


Why not order direct form Mec-Gar? Here's their URL:

Mec-Gar - World's Finest Firearm Magazines

Best, 
Bill in Cleveland
happy FN/Browning owner (all steel guns only)


----------



## genstab (May 24, 2012)

mtb45 said:


> Nobody has them?!?! Rather frustrating.


Why not order direct from Mec-Gar: Here's their URL:

Mec-Gar - World's Finest Firearm Magazines


----------



## 1MoreFord (Mar 29, 2014)

Try CDNN or Top Gun Supply. They both show to have them in stock.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

So does MidwayUSA.


----------



## djr46 (Apr 18, 2014)

Bought some from Cheaper Than Dirt and they were cheaper than any place I looked at 19.86 ea.
The mags, 13 shot, work perfectly in my Inglis....
DJ


----------

